# Die wahre Entstehungsgeschichte der 10 Gebote



## Katzun (28 Aug. 2006)

Die wahre Entstehungsgeschichte der 10 Gebote

Die 10 Gebote In den Höhlen um Jerusalem fand ein Internationales Forscherteam schon vor geraumer eine Schriftrolle, die die wahre Entstehung der 10 Gebote enthalten soll. Die israelische Regierung hat sich bis heute geweigert diese Tatsache anzuerkennen, und die Entdeckung dieser Schriftrolle bis dato geleugnet.. Aber wie ihr seht, leider umsonst. Darum setzt Euch hin, falls nötig, putzt eure Brillengläser, und erfahrt die Wahrheit ...und Moses stieg hinauf auf den Berg Sinai, geleitet von der Stimme Gottes. Sein Volk lagerte am Fusse des Berges und sein Vieh weidete in den grünen Auen. Nachdem Moses einen Tag lang geklettert war, sah er zwischen zerklüfteten Felsen das Licht. Ein rotes, überirdisches Licht war es, wie das Funkeln eines feurigen Sterns, und er blieb stehen. Als grün wurde, ging er weiter und erreichte die Stelle, welche Gott, der Herr ihm im Traum genannt hatte. Er stolperte über einen Ast und fiel auf die Knie, als ER erschien.... und sich folgender Dialog entwickelte



"DU KNIEST VOR MIR, MEIN SOHN ?"

"Scheisse! Hier liegen Äste und Steine herum, soll ich mir hier alle Knochen brechen ? Du könntest dir einen wohligeren Platz aussuchen, um mich zu treffen!"

"MOSES, DU MUSST NICHT VOR MIR NIEDERKNIEHEN. STEH AUF UND KLAGE NICHT. ICH HABE DICH AUSERWÄHLT UND HIER ERWARTET. ABER DU SIEHST MÜDE AUS?!"

"Ja, und ich habe auch nix an den Ohren, du brauchst also nicht so zu schreien! Ja, wir hatten gestern ein Fest!"

"WELCHES FEST? MIR ZU LOBPREISEN?"

"Ah, das ist schon besser von der Lautstärke! Äh, nein, die Beschneidung meines Sohnes Samuel!"

"IHR BESCHNEIDET EURE KINDER, ICH VERSTEHE NICHT?"

"Wie, du verstehst nicht? Na, da vorne, na dahaa!.... die Pelle, du weisst schon, hä?"

"WAS IST DAS FÜR EIN SELTSAMES RITUAL? IST DAS VON MIR?"

"Können wir auch mal was machen, was nicht von dir ist? Ist der Herr dann vielleicht beleidigt, oder was??"

"LASSEN WIR DAS. TROTZDEM BIST DU ZU SPÄT!"

"Äh, ich hab´s nicht gleich gehört!"

"ABER ICH SANDTE DIR DOCH EIN ZEICHEN!?"

"Ja, ja, verdammt noch mal, du hast mich zu Tode erschreckt, mit deinen brennenden Dornenbüschen! Ich konnte sie garnicht so schnell auspissen, wie du..."

"MOSES, FLUCHE NICHT VOR DEM ANGESICHT DES HERRN, SONST...!"

"Sonst was?"

"VERGISS ES! NUN WILL ICH DIR WIE VERSPROCHEN DIE ZEHN GEBOTE GEBEN, NACH DENEN IHR KREATUREN LEBEN SOLLT. SCHREIBE SIE IRGENDWO DARNIEDER UND BRINGE SIE ZU DEINER BESOFFENE MEUTE DEN BERG HINAB!"

"Warum quatscht du so verquer? Bist du Yoda? Ich hab nix zu schreiben!"

"WIE, DU HAST NICHTS ZU SCHREIBEN?"

"Du hast mir nichts davon gesagt, das ich was zu schreiben mitbringen soll, verdammt! Moses, hast du gesagt, geh auf diesen gottverdammten, äh, also, geh auf diesen Berg, zerreiss dir dabei dein Beinkleid, brech dir alle Knochen, frier dir den Arsch ab und bring was zu schreiben mit! Das hast du gesagt, ja?"

"NICHT DIREKT!"

"Du hast es nicht gesagt!"

"NUN, ICH DACHTE.."

"Du hast es nicht gesagt!"

"ICH ..."

"Du hast es nicht gesagt!"

"GUT! ICH HABE ES NICHT GESAGT! KÖNNEN WIR JETZT ANFANGEN? DU MUSST ES DIR DANN EBEN MERKEN!"

"Moment, Moment! Wie Merken? Bist Du meschugge, Heiss ich Einstein ???"

"SOLL ICH DIR DIE ZEHN GEBOTE VIELLEICHT AUCH NOCH IN STEINTAFELN RITZEN?"

"Ja, das wär doch was, aber wenn's geht, nicht zu gross, ich muss sie ja schliesslich nachher den ganzen Berg wieder runterschleppen!"

"ZUM ..... ÄH, OOOH GOTT, ÄHHH, ICH HÄTTE MIR VIELLEICHT DOCH JEMAND ANDEREN SUCHEN SOLLEN....."

"Ne, Ne, lass mal gut sein, ist schon OK, alles klar, ich bin soweit.

"DAS ERSTE GEBOT: ICH BIN DER HERR, DEIN GOTT. DU SOLLST KEINE ANDEREN GÖTTER NEBEN MIR HABEN!"

"Du sollst keine anderen Götter neben mir haben? Hast du Angst vor der Konkurrenz, oder was?"

"MOSES, SO SAGE MIR AUS DEM HERZEN: WÜRDEST DU ANDERE GÖTTER ANBETEN NEBEN MIR?"

"Hmm, ich weiss nicht! Kannst du Regen machen?"

"OB ICH....NATÜRLICH, ICH BIN DER HERRSCHER ÜBER DIE ELEMENTE"

"Und kriegen wir auch mal was Anderes ausser Manna?"

"IST DARAN WAS NICHT IN ORDNUNG?"

"Schon gut, schon gut! Eigentlich is nix in Ordnung, wir kriegen alle Durchfall davon......"

"NUN JA, HM, DARÜBER REDEN WIR VIELLEICH NACHHER NOCHMAL. ABER JETZ ERST DAS ZWEITE GEBOT: DU SOLLST DEN NAMEN DES HERRN NICHT UNNÜTZ GEBRAUCHEN!"

"Versteh ich nicht! Ich darf nich´ mal Himmelherrgott oder so sagen?"

"NEIN, MOSES!"

"Gottverdammt?"

"NEIN"

"Heilige Scheisse?"

"NEI-HEINNN"

"Äh, wie wär´s mit: Teufel nochmal?"

"MOSES, HALTE EIN DER BLASPHEMISCHEN WORTE!"

"Ok, ok! Mach einfach weiter, wenn du denkst, du bist soweit, ja? Auf Dein Zeichen!"

"DAS DRITTE GEBOT: DU SOLLST DEN FEIERTAG HEILIGEN!"

"Waasss? Schau dir den Mosche an, den faulen Sack, er..."

"ER HAT SEIN TAGEWERK GETAN, MOSES, WARUM SOLLTE ER NICHT DIE FRÜCHTE SEINER ARBEIT GENIESSEN, WÄHREND DU....."

"Während ich was? Ich hüte Ziegen! Ist daran was Schlechtes?"

"NEIN, MOSES! JEDER NUTZE SEINE IHM GEGEBENE GABE..."

"Gabe? Er knetet ein paar Brote, wer weiss schon, was er da alles reintut, kratzt sich am Sack und das war´s?"

"MOSES, ZÜRNE IHM NICHT! ICH SPRECHE VOM SABBAT, DEM SIEBTEN TAG, AN DEM AUCH ICH GERUHT HABE, NACHDEM ICH DIE WELT ERSCHUF!"

"Wirst langsam alt, ja?"

"MEINE HERREN, ICH WEISS WIRKLICH NICHT, WAS MICH GERITTEN HAT, DICH ZU WÄHLEN"

"Wenn du´s nicht weisst..."

"SCHNAUZE, WEITER - DAS VIERTE GEBOT: DU SOLLST VATER UND MUTTER EHREN!"

"Warum? Mein Vater ist ein verfaulter Knochen. Ich ehre ihn ja, er liegt auf dem grössten Karren und bekommt einmal in der Woche einen getrockneten Fisch. Das mit dem abgebrochenen Sonnenschutz war nicht meine Schuld. Hast Du nicht noch einen Platz frei für ihn? Du kannst ihn vor deine Türe schieben, dann zieht´s nicht so!"

"MOSES, DU SOLLST SIE EHREN, SIE SIND GOTTESFÜRCHTIGE MENSCHEN. UND DU BIST AUS IHREN LENDEN ERSCHAFFEN!"

"Genau! Und weil ich ihre Lenden geerbt habe, hab ich jetzt auch die Gicht! Hier! Immer wenn ich SO (bückt sich nach vorne) mache!"

"DANN MACH EINFACH NICHT SO!"

"Na Klasse! Als Arzt jedenfalls taugst du nichts! Und meine Mutter? Die hat einen Arsch, das sich zehn Schafe dahinter verbergen könnten! Mosche und David haben ihren Rock einmal mit unserem Gästezelt verwechselt. Mann, da war vielleicht was geboten!"

"ENTSCHULDIGE MOSES, DAS IST NUN WIRKLICH NICHT MEIN PROBLEM! SONDERN DEINS"

"Mein Problem, ja? Na klar! Ganz Klar, Mein Problem. Ist jetzt auch egal. Wie geht´ s weiter??"

"DAS FÜNFTE GEBOT: DU SOLLST NICHT TÖTEN!"

" Und warum nicht?"

"NUN, WEIL ICH ES GESAGT HABE UND...!"

"Ich hab verstanden, was du gesagt hast! Du schreist ja schon wieder so! Was ist, wenn doch??"

"WIE BITTE?"

"Was passiert, wenn ich doch jemand so, kkrrrrkkkkk, am Hals eben?"

"DANN, ÄH, DANN ERHÄLTST DU KEINEN EINLASS INS HIMMELREICH!"

"Das ist alles?"

"WAS HEISST DAS, DAS IST ALLES? FÜR EINEN GLÄUBIGEN MANN IST DAS HIMMELREICH DAS HÖCHSTE!"

"OK, OK! Für einen gläubigen Mann! Was ist, wenn´s aus Versehen passiert?"

"AUS VERSEHEN, JA?? EINFACH SO AUS VERSEHEN ?????"

"Stell dir vor, ich gehe an einem schönen Tag durch die Wiese und zertrete eine, äh, sagen wir, Ameise, was dann?"

"DAS IST ETWAS ANDERES!"

"Sagtest Du nicht, Herr, das alle Wesen gleich sind vor Deinem Angesicht?"

"DAS SAGTE ICH!"

"Aha, also!? Oder ich töte dir zu Ehren eine Ziege, was dann??"

"MOSES, DU GEHST MIR HEUTE GANZ GEWALTIG AUF DIE NERVEN!"

"Schon gut, schon gut!! Mach weiter! Tu´ dir bloss keinen Zwang an! Mir muss man ja nix erklären!"

"DAS SECHSTE GEBOT: DU SOLLST NICHT EHEHBRECHEN!"

"Wie sollte ich auch? Judith ist den ganzen Tag bei mir! Ich hätte gar keine Gelegenheit, Sarah mit den dicken..."

"AUCH WENN DEIN WEIB NICHT DA IST!!"

"Ach so! Na dann ist das aber hart, das sag´ ich Dir! Was ist, wenn meine Frau wieder mal total ausläuft? Ich denke jedesmal, der Jordan tritt über die Ufer. Könnt ich dann nicht...."

"NEIN, AUCH DANN NICHT"

"Könntest du nicht wenigstens das abstellen. Warum bluten sie einmal im Monat wie die Schweine?"

"DAS IST DIE STRAFE FÜR EUER SCHAMLOSES TREIBEN IM PARADIES!"

"Heeee, das war nicht ich!! Mann, bist du aber nachtragend! Mein Gooooott!"

"NATÜRLICH BIN ICH DEIN GOTT! ABER WIR SOLLTEN JETZT WEITERMACHEN! HIER KOMMT MEIN NÄCHSTES GESETZ:" "DAS SIEBTE GEBOT: DU SOLLST NICHT..."

"Wie viele kommen denn noch?"

"WIE VIELE WAS?"

"Wovon spreche ich, oh Herr?! Gesetze, Gebote, Steintafeln, die ich nachher den Berg runterschleppen muss, was auch immer!"

"MOSES, ICH SAGTE DIR, ICH WERDE DIR ZEHN GEBOTE GEBEN! ZEEEEHN! DU HÖRTEST SECHS, ALSO FOLGEN NOCH VIER!"

"Drei!"

"VIER!"

"Drei!"

"MOSES, WAS SOLL DIESE FEILSCHEREI, SIND WIR HIER AUF DEM BARFUSSMARKT IN BAGDAD ?!"

"War ja nur ein Versuch! Sollte mal was lustiges sein! Humor ist also auch Fehlanzeige! OK, lass mal hören was Du noch hast!"

"DAS SIEBTE GEBOT: DU SOLLST NICHT STEHLEN!"

"Was ist denn das jetzt wieder für ´ne Kacke !!"

"MOSES, ICH ERSUCHE DICH NOCH EINMAL, IN MEINER GEGENWART NICHT ZU FLUCHEN!"

"Und wenn ich doch stehle?"

"DANN ERHÄLTST DU KEINEN EINLASS INS HIMMELREICH!"

"Du wiederholst dich, das hatten wir schon! Das ist aber ein ziemlich dusseliges Gebot! Wie wär´s denn hier mit **** ab?!"

"WIE BITTE?"

"Oh je, entschuldiger, sowas hast Du ja garnicht! Ihr Götter pflanzt euch ja durch Jungfernzeugung fort!"

"WER SAGT DAS?"

"Hmm, so Gerede eben unter den Männern."

"GEREDE, JA? GEREDE Tssss. WÜRDEST DU JETZT BITTE, BITTE ZUHÖREN?!"

"Ja, Ja!"

"EINMAL JA RECIHT AUCH AUS - DAS ACHTE GEBOT: DU SOLLST NICHT FALSCHES ZEUGNIS ABLEGEN WIDER DEINEM NÄCHSTEN!"

"Das ist doch Kappes!"

"ACH JA?"

"Ja! Also neulich, da sag ich zu meiner Judith, der Ismail, was der Sohn von Joseph ist, der treibt´s mit der Kuh von..."

"MOSES!"

"...dem David, dem Zahnlosen, wie wir ihn nennen, und da hat die Judith es dem David erzählt und..."

"MOSES!"

"...der hat es Joseph erzählt und dann? Mann, der hat vielleicht Mores gekriegt! Waassss isssss?"

"MOSES, GENAU DAS MEINE ICH! ANSTATT DEN RECHTEN WEG IHN ZU LEHREN, REDEST SCHLECHT DU ÜBER IHN!"

"Auf´s Maul gab´s was! Und? Hat´s ihm geschadet? Hä?"

"DAS NEUNTE GEBOT: DU SOLLST NICHT BEGEHREN DEINES NÄCHSTEN HAUSES!"

"Häää? Siehst du hier ein Haus? Schau dir diese beschissene Gegend doch einmal an, in die du uns geführt hast!"

"ICH? DU HAST SIE HIERHER GEFÜHRT!"

"Jetzt bin ich wieder mal schuld? Du wolltest doch, dass ICH hierher komme!"

"EIN ANDERER HÄTTE ES AUCH GETAN."

"Ich krieg die Motten! Ein anderer hätte es auch getan! Auf so'ne Antwort hab ich mein Leblang gewartet! Scheisse Mann..."

"RUHE JETZT!"

"Ja, ja!"

"MOSES! VERARSCH MICH NICHT! ICH...."

"Du hast mich doch ins Leben geholt! Ich bin nach deinem Ebenbild erschaffen! Vielleicht möchtest du ja mit der Sarah...."

"TREIB´S NICHT ZU WEIT, MOSES!" "DAS ZEHNTE GEBOT: DU SOLLST NICHT BEGEHREN DEINES NÄCHSTEN WEIBES, KNECHT, MAGD, VIEH, NOCH ALLES, WAS SEIN IST!"

"Na Klasse! Das lässt einem ja wenig Spielraum für Auslegungen, nicht wahr? Bin ich vielleicht ein Ziegenficker, wie die Griechen?"

"MOSES, NOCH EIN WORT UND ICH SCHICKE DICH UND DEIN VOLK, WENN'S SEIN MUSS, 40 JAHRE DURCH DIE WÜSTE, IST DAS KLAR??!!!!!"

"Äh, hab ich dir schon mal gesagt, das du lustig aussiehst, wenn du Dich aufregst............?"


----------



## fl4m3 (28 Aug. 2006)

Die Story müsst ihr lesen ich hab geweint vor lachen!
Top!
Ich danke dir katzun!


----------

